# Gros bug graphique iPad



## Azergoth (4 Septembre 2012)

Salut ;-)

Je subis un gros bug graphique sur mon iPad 2. On dirait qu' iOS essaye d'afficher sur un iPhone. Enfin, je ne sais pas trop...
Il n'affiche d'ailleurs plus le mode paysage quand on l'incline...

Une idée?

ps: je peux faire d'autres captures, si ça peut aider ;-)

pps: on peut aller chez un APR (pas apple store) pour des produits qui viennent du Store online?


----------



## Larme (4 Septembre 2012)

Tu l'as jailbreaké ?
Je conseillerais une restauration pour voir...


----------



## Azergoth (4 Septembre 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Tu l'as jailbreaké ?
> Je conseillerais une restauration pour voir...



Oui, il est jailbreaké... c'est pour cela que je préférerais éviter de devoir le restaurer :rose:

De plus, j'ai demandé a iTunes de ne pas sauvegarder les app, il les réarrangeait d'une façon qui ne me plaisait pas ...


----------

